

Dancing Plague of 1518 - flaviojuvenal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dancing_Plague_of_1518

======
Jeremy1026
Interestingly enough, this was the inspiration to LMFAO's Party Rockers music
video.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8)

